# Erfahrungen und Tipps für 24h MTB Rennen!



## MarcoFibr (27. November 2011)

Wer hat Tipps und Erfahrungen mit 24h ?

Danke.


----------



## Jäggi (27. November 2011)

viele... was willst Du wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. November 2011)

Es geht mir einfach um eine Sammlung. Training, Licht, Essen, usw.


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2011)

Suchfunktion?

Ist ja nicht unbedingt etwas neues...

Ein so -höflich formuliert, allgemein gehaltener Einführungssatz schreit nicht gerade nach Beantwortung, meinst du nicht?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. November 2011)

Dachte es wuerde Sinn machen, mal alle Themen zu sammeln. 
Über die Suche kommt viel Müll...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2011)

dann schreib doch einfach zusammen was du gefunden hast und frag nach meinungen zu deiner sammlung.

eigeninitiative ...


----------



## viper400 (29. November 2011)

dann klink ich mich mal ein,
möchte mein erstes 24 stunden rennen fahren und habe da ein paar fragen:

- wie teilt man sich das als einzelfahrer nur ein?? so als beispiel,ich weiss schon das das individuell ist,je nach leistungsstand und so, wie fahrt ihr??????

-Wie trainiert ihr für sowas???

-wie läuft das als einzelfahrer ab?? ich fahre 3 runden und höre dann in der wechselzone auf,mach eine stunde pause und steig dann in der wechselzone wieder ein???oder was??

wer sonst noch tipps für das  erste rennen hatt, her damit!!!!!!


----------



## mod31 (30. November 2011)

Ich würde, bevor ich mich auf ein 24h-Rennen begebe, erstmal ein 12h-Rennen fahren. Mit den gewonnenen Erfahrungen kann man dann evtl abschätzen ob man sich das doppelte auch zutraut....

training: lange touren/Grundlagenfahrten/Fettstoffwechseltraining usw.

einteilung: wenn ich ne stunde pause machen würde, würde ich anschließend nich mehr in die gänge kommen! kann nur von 12h sprechen, max. ne kurze pinkelpause (oder mehrere), sonst durchrollen!

tipps fürs erste rennen: sich ausprobieren, erfahrungen sammeln, nicht zu schnell angehen....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. November 2011)

Tipp:

Seht zu, dass Ihr Leute dabei habt, die euch außer radeln, pinkeln, essen+trinken ALLES abnehmen.
Wer im Team fährt muss vorher einen exakten Wechselplan machen.
Z.B. alle 3 Runden. Auch zu klären ist, wann und wie der folgende Fahrer informiert wird und sich vorbereitet.
Bsp: Wir haben alle 3 Runden gewechselt (Hobby-4-er ohne Siegambitionen) nach der 2. Runde hat der Betreuer den folgenden informiert, so dass der ca. 17 Minuten für warmrollen/pipi und den Weg in die Wechselzone hatte.
Wichtig ist gute Laune und eine Gruppe die das gleiche Ziel bis zum Ende verfolgt. Ich bin in Duisburg 2010 die Runde vor dem Rennabbruch gefahren ich hatte obwohl ich total müde und nass war einen Heidenspass und habe nochmal Gas gegeben. Jeder in meinem Team hätte zu der Zeit das gleiche getan.
Keine Experimente bei Technik und Ernährung! Alles drum herum ist spannend genug. Wenn du jetzt auch noch an Reifen und Schaltung spielst, weil das Forum hier dies und jenes empfiehlt oder du nur Gel und Isodrinks futterst statt wie im Training Leberwurstbrot und Weizen, ist das vorzeitige Ende nah.
...


----------



## mod31 (30. November 2011)

@roudy: is ja alles so richtig, aber ich denke mal der te sucht tipps für nen einzelstart!?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. November 2011)

mod31 schrieb:


> @roudy: is ja alles so richtig, aber ich denke mal der te sucht tipps für nen einzelstart!?


Viper will allein fahren 
Marco will sammeln 

Bis auf die Wechseltaktik gilt der Rest ja für alle.
Einzelstarter sollten vorher testen wie es ist ultralang zu fahren (200/300/400 km) ohne Schlaf.
Aus meiner Sicht sind die, die sich z.B. um 0:00 hinlegen, bis 6:00 pennen und dann wieder fahren keine Einzelstarter im eigentlichen Geist der Veranstaltung (meinen Respekt für 18h Radfahren haben Sie trotzdem uneingeschränkt ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (30. November 2011)

Hallo, danke für die Tipps. Ja ich starte als EINZELFAHRER , mir geht es nicht um den sieg oder um eine platzierung, ich will nur mal spass haben und sehen wie weit mann kann.was jetzt nicht heissen soll, das ich ne stunde fahre und mich dann zum grillen hinsetze und kurz vor schluss noch mal los radel,will schon versuchen soviel wie möglich zu fahren.
Das mit dem essen ist schon gespeichert und am material wird auch nicht geschraubt,am anfang nicht so auspowern......also das mit dem wechsel bzw.pause ist dann so richtig,oder? (  fahren,wechselzone raus,beliebig lange pause, wechselzone rein und fahren)

wer ist denn schonmal als einzel gestartet??? was hattet ihr für einen rhytmus???


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2011)

rhytmus?

24h im sattel. das ist der rhytmus.


----------



## viper400 (30. November 2011)

Der ist gut.....geil ,links den topf nudeln und rechts ne tasse kaffee,ne bratwurst in der trikot tasche und dann immer schön tretenund nach der zwanzigsten runde kannste die eh wie im schlaf,da kannste auch ma kurz pennen...wenn dir der heisse kaffee aus der rechten hand aufs knie läuft,bist du eh wieder wach....ne wie schön.

Mal im ernst, ohne pause wird das wohl nicht gehen....


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2011)

die besten 24h fahrer sind ca. 23h 45min im sattel.


----------



## viper400 (30. November 2011)

ja das mag sein, aber ich bin nicht der beste und werde das wohl auch bis nächte saison nicht sein.mir geht es auch nicht um top ten plätze, wenn ich das überlebe ist das schon ok.....


----------



## lone_wolf (30. November 2011)

Die Challenge bei 24h Soloritten ist nicht das Maximieren der Geschwindigkeit sondern das Minimieren der Pausenzeiten - und dann haste neben einer halbwegs ordentlichen Platzierung auch den meisten Spaß gehabt.
Nichts ist toller als nach den total beschi55enen Runden zwischen 02oo und 04oo so gegen 05oo die ersten Sonnenstrahlen zu spüren. Von da an hältste auch bis zum Schluß durch.
Schlafengehen nach Mitternacht, um dann um 06oo wieder Gas zu geben bringt Dich um dieses Erlebnis.

Jedes Hinsetzen während der Pausen vermeiden - führt nur dazu, dass jede Pause länger wird als beabsichtigt.

Schau' Dir die Rundenprotokolle der Einzelstarter an, dann siehste mit welcher Strategie Du wo landest.

Ich persönlich habe immer den größten Spaß in der Beleuchtungspflichtphase gehabt. Für 2012 habe ich mir vorgenommen, die Summe aller Pausen auf unter 45min zu drücken. Dazu muss ich allerdings meine Essgewohnheiten noch optimieren, weil alleine 6mal Nudeln sind schon 60min Pause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (30. November 2011)

auch ein tipp. Da hab ich mir auch was vorgenommen;-) aber bis juni ist noch genug zeit zum trainieren  und planen.


----------



## lone_wolf (30. November 2011)

Wo geht's denn hin im Juni?


----------



## viper400 (30. November 2011)

zum alfsee


----------



## lone_wolf (30. November 2011)

'ne super Veranstaltung für den Beginn Deiner 24h Karriere - dann sehen wir uns


----------



## viper400 (30. November 2011)

ja dann. bin dann der mit dem kaffee in der hand


----------



## exto (1. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Kaffee sollte am Alfsee nicht so das Problem sein 

Die Taktik vom Wolf ist sicherlich die effektivste. Jedenfalls zieht er mich damit in der Regel ab 

Allerdings liegt genau da der Hund begraben: In der mentalen Fittnes. Wirklich durchzufahren ist im Kopf eigentlich anstrengender als im Rest des Körpers. Das A und O ist es, sozusagen "in den Flow" zu kommen. Immer konzentriert zu bleiben, immer bei der Sache. Du musst wirklich die ganzen 24 Std RENNEN FAHREN. Sobald das Ganze mental zu ner Kaffeefahrt wird ist Ende.

Was passieren wird ist, dass die die Beine, die Hände, der A*sch, die Nackenmuskeln weh tun wie blöde, dass dein Puls nicht mehr unter 120 und nicht mehr über 150 geht, egal, was du anstellst. Wenn du es schaffst, dabei sozusagen die Gesamtsituation immer noch als positiv anzusehen, ist alles im Lot. Wenn nicht, ist alles Asche 

Am Alfsee hat letztes Jahr am Nordende des Sees zwei Stunden lang ne Nachtigal hammermäßig gesungen. Da hab ich mich jedes Mal wie blöd drauf gefreut und gar nicht gemerkt, wie eine Runde nach der anderen rumging.

Also: Mental Fittness trainieren


----------



## Wieselchen (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

bin dieses Jahr auch mein erstes 12h Rennen gefahren (Schnaittach), nachdem ich vorher maximal 4-6 Stunden Touren gefahren bin. 

Das mit den "Schmerzen" kann ich nur bestätigen. Um 09:00 gings los, und ab ca. 16:00 hat der Nacken angefangen, dann die Hände und schließlich auch die Schultern. Am Ende des Rennens war zwischen den Schultern alles taub. 
Aber sitzen und treten hätt ich noch ewig können. Na ja, sitzen noch etwas ewiger als treten. 
Such dir deine "Lieblingsstelle" auf der Strecke. Darauf kannst du dich immer freuen, wenn du die Runde fährst. Die kann fahrtechnisch oder zum Ansehen schön sein. 
Der Kopf macht (fast) alles aus.

Bezüglich Pausen kann ich mich nur anschließen: 
Pausen = schlecht!

Ich hab nachmittags aufgrund des Wetters und wegen meinem abgesackten Kreislauf angefangen zu frieren wie blöd. Hab mich letztenendes entschlossen, mich im Auto "mal kurz" aufzuwärmen. 
Schön war's - schön warm. Und ich kam erst nach einer Stunde wieder raus. 

Mir hat es jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht, sich richtig, richtig lange zu quälen. Nächstes Jahr starte ich bei der TOUR-Transalp und bei mindestens einem 12h Rennen. Vielleicht auch mehr.

Ganz lang fahren ist irgendwie ... entspannender als ganz schnell fahren 

Dann viel Erfolg!

Gruss Wieselchen


----------



## mod31 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Such dir deine "Lieblingsstelle" auf der Strecke



Davon gabs in Schnaittach aber mehrere

Nach einer Stunde Pause wär ich nich mehr in die Gänge gekommen!


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2011)

Noch ne Methode immer "im Rennen" zu bleiben:

Versuchen, jede Runde PERFEKT zu fahren. Immer die perfekte Linie, immer den optimalen Bremspunkt, an den Steigungen rechtzeitig aus dem Sattel, auf den Geraden den Puls runter, jeden Windschatten mitnehmen, ohne zu überpacen...

Alles Kleinigkeiten, die einen "bei Laune" halten und - so winzig sie auch sind - auf 24 Stunden gerechnet ne enorme Menge Zeit machen. Wenn du am Ende eine nur Sekunde vor Ablauf der 24 Stunden über die Linie fährst, hast du schon ne Runde gewonnen.

Das zu verpassen, hat mich mal die Top Ten in Duisburg gekostet. Das ist bis heute mein Traum geblieben. One day... 

Ach, einen hab' ich noch: Die ersten 10-12 Stunden immer schön ruhig weg. Wenn dann nach Mitternacht das große Leiden im Feld beginnt, gaaaanz leicht die Schlagzahl erhöhen. Wenn man dann bei den 4er-Teamplayern im Windschatten hängt, oder den einen oder anderen verbläst, pusht das ohne Ende  Aber immer schön an den Morgen danach denken!



lone_wolf schrieb:


> ... alleine 6mal Nudeln sind schon 60min Pause...



Essen auf Rädern: Pastapüree aus'm Spritzbeutel  Will ich nächste Saison unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Diese verfluchten Gels machen mich eines Tages fertig


----------



## viper400 (4. Dezember 2011)

ich danke euch für die tipps und erfahrungen!!!werde das beste daraus machen!!!!Ich freu mich schon wie sau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (14. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute ich geselle mich mal einfach dazu...

Ich bin bis jetzt "nur" Cross-Country Rennen gefahren, im Sommer will ich nun mein erstes 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring im 4er Team fahren, ich bin mal gespannt wie es Läuft...

Mir ist geraten worden, ich soll auch mal ein paar Wochen vorher üben mit Unterbrechung zu fahren oder Nachts aufzustehen damit man sich schon an den Unterbrochenen Schlaf gewöhnt.

Ich berichte aber gerne wenn ich am ende des jahres alles erfolgreich hinter mir habe. 

Naja was Ernährung angeht bin ich gerade dabei selbst in diesem Bereich eigene Produkte zu entwikeln, die auf eine solche Langzeitbelastung auch ausgelegt sind...Mehr dazu wenn ich eine 100%ige Lösung gefunden habe und das Produkt in serie geht. 

Vieleicht sehe ich ja den ein oder anderen von euch am Ring würde mich freuen.


----------



## mod31 (14. Dezember 2011)

> damit man sich schon an den Unterbrochenen Schlaf gewöhnt.



....weiß ja nicht wie eure Ambitionen aussehen, aber an Schlafen ist im 4er-Team wohl nicht zu denken, zumindest wenn ihr vorne mitfahren wollt


----------



## Jäggi (14. Dezember 2011)

kommt auf die Strategie an - wir haben nachts schon mal Zweier-Tandems gebildet, so dass dass jedes Tandem wenigstens jeweils 3 Stunden Schlaf bekommt.
Beim ersten Rennen "vorne mitfahren wollen" wäre eh schon ambitioniert...


----------



## Reichling-Racer (14. Dezember 2011)

Naja also ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen wie das so klappt beim ersten Rennen, aber da ich mit den Siegern vom letzten Jahr 2-Team Straße zusammenfahre ist das Ziel schon vorne mitzufahren, ob sich das umsetzten lässt bleibt abzuwarten 

Wobei das dann wahrscheinlich an mir liegt wenn wir nicht vorne dabei sind.


----------



## mod31 (14. Dezember 2011)

...und siehste Jäggi, er will doch vorne mitfahren

Im 4er-team ist es auch nicht so wichtig, vorher schonmal ein 24h-rennen gefahren zu sein (vom Fahren an sich her - gerade vom CC ist er ja dann kurze/heftige Belastungen gewohnt). Mit Taktik, Ernährung, Betreuung usw sieht es da schon etwas anders aus!

Und 2er-Tandems in der Nacht sind eben langsamer als nach wenn man nach JEDER Runde wechselt!


----------



## Jäggi (15. Dezember 2011)

...das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was nach hinten raus wirklich schneller ist. Für den Kopf ist es allemal einfacher, auch mal die Aussicht auf eine längere Pause zu haben. Ich kenne aber die Veranstaltung am Nürburgring auch nicht, in Duisburg sind wir immer Zweierrunden Gefahren, da das Wechseln dort sicher auch 30sek kostet - und die muss man auch erst mal wieder rausfahren. 
Letztlich ist noch zu klären, was "vorne" wirklich heißt: Treppchen, Top Ten oder eher vorderes Drittel ;-)


----------



## Jäggi (15. Dezember 2011)

...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Dezember 2011)

mod31 schrieb:


> ...und siehste Jäggi, er will doch vorne mitfahren
> 
> Im 4er-team ist es auch nicht so wichtig, vorher schonmal ein 24h-rennen gefahren zu sein (vom Fahren an sich her - gerade vom CC ist er ja dann kurze/heftige Belastungen gewohnt). Mit Taktik, Ernährung, Betreuung usw sieht es da schon etwas anders aus!
> 
> Und 2er-Tandems in der Nacht sind eben langsamer als nach wenn man nach JEDER Runde wechselt!


 
Mit der Taktik, jede Runde zu wechseln, ist man aber nur schneller wenn:

Alle Fahrer vom Start weg Vollgas fahren können
Die Wechsel reibungslos laufen
Alle die 24h ohne Schlaf auf dem gleichen Level fahren können
Wir waren alle keine Schnellstarter und sind mit Wechsel alle 3 Runden, sowie 2-er Tandem in der Nacht gut gefahren.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja also nen Podium beim ersten Rennen währ natürlich der Hammer, aber ich will mir  keine zu hohen Ziele stecken, dass ist dann doch sehr demotivierent wenn es nicht klappt, zumal ich mich dann selbst sehr unter druck setzte 

Aber das stimmt schon bei jedem Wechsel verlieht man Ordentlich an Zeit, was aber denke ich auch Übungssache ist (wie z.b. Flaschen annehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde noch ein zweites Bike mitnehmen. Gerade als Solofahrer ist es extrem ärgerlich wenn nach nem Sturz was am Bike ist und die Reparatur ne Stunde dauert.
War letztes Jahr als Mechaniker in nem 4er Team dabei. Durch den ganzen Schlamm und Dreck liefen bei den meisten Fahrern nach 3 Runden die Schaltungen nicht mehr rund.


----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2011)

Zweites Rad für den Notfall ist sicher nicht schlecht. Wobei wieder mal nicht die Reperaturzeit das Problem bei einem Defekt ist, sondern die Unterbrechung an sich. Ich hatte 2010 in Duisburg Nachts um 2 nen Platten. Die Reperatur hat 20 min gedauert. Wieder rauf auf's Rad, mühsam durch die erste Runde gekämpft, Flow wiedergefunden, nächster Plattfuß 

Das war's dann mit dem Spaß. Dazu noch sintflutartiger Regen. Im Gegensatz zu Roudy war ich dann nicht so extrem unglücklich über den Rennabbruch. Die Reparaturen haben 2 Runden gekostet, die Motivationsprobleme sicher noch mal 2 bis 3.

Ich versuche meine Langstreckenrenner so robust wie möglich zu halten. Gewicht kommt an zweiter Stelle. Ich fahr z.B. Tubeless-Reifen, 183er Bremsscheiben, verzichte auf Schaltung und Federung. Die meisten Strecken bei den Langstreckenrennen sind nicht so anspruchsvoll, dass man das alles braucht. Die Zeit, die es beispielsweise kostet, ein verbogenes Schaltwerk zu richten holt man nie wieder auf. In Lofer 2010 z.B. sind warscheinlich mehr Schaltwerke "gestorben", als ein normaler Händler im Jahr umsetzt 





Da wird's dann selbst mit einfachster Technik knapp


----------



## epic03 (16. Dezember 2011)

Darum einfach mit Rohloff fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2011)

was ist bei der rohloff jetzt anders als bei singlespeed, außer die gänge?


----------



## Jäggi (16. Dezember 2011)

Genau, Gänge am Mountainbike sind eh nur was für Waschlappen


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Zweites Rad für den Notfall ist sicher nicht schlecht. Wobei wieder mal nicht die Reperaturzeit das Problem bei einem Defekt ist, sondern die Unterbrechung an sich. Ich hatte 2010 in Duisburg Nachts um 2 nen Platten. Die Reperatur hat 20 min gedauert. Wieder rauf auf's Rad, mühsam durch die erste Runde gekämpft, Flow wiedergefunden, nächster Plattfuß
> 
> Das war's dann mit dem Spaß. Dazu noch sintflutartiger Regen. Im Gegensatz zu Roudy war ich dann nicht so extrem unglücklich über den Rennabbruch. Die Reparaturen haben 2 Runden gekostet, die Motivationsprobleme sicher noch mal 2 bis 3.
> 
> ...



Kennst Du Strecke vom Rad am Ring? Reicht dort ein 100mm Fully ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reichling-Racer (16. Dezember 2011)

Also leute ich habe nur ein Bike und das 100mm an der Front und hinten Garnichts, vortieb pur. Leidenschaft + Spass + Schmerzen = All Inclusive.

Ach ja und Kettenschaltung, also ich hoffe auf trockenes Wetter, natürlich nur meiner Kette zuliebe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2011)

8,89kg Bike !  

Oh, mein Gott... Da kommen meine 15kg Möhre nie im Leben mit...


----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kennst Du Strecke vom Rad am Ring? Reicht dort ein 100mm Fully ?



Da fragst du definitiv den falschen 

Man kann fast überall ohne Federung fahren.  Ob's schneller ist, ist was anderes. Die Strecke vom Ring kenne ich nur vom Video. Ich denke, wenn man die Wahl hat, ist ein Hardtail mit ner staffen Federgabel (wie bei fast allen Rennen dieser Art) das Optimale. Ein 100er Fully geht natürlich auch. Ich kann mir allerdings (VIELLEICHT mit Ausnahme von Finale Ligure) kein 24er vorstellen, wo ein Fully Vorteile bringen würde.

Was das Gewicht angeht: Sowohl mein 2010/11er als auch mein neuer Racer ist aus Stahl. Das sagt in dieser Hinsicht schon alles


----------



## Reichling-Racer (16. Dezember 2011)

Stahl kann auch leicht sein .

Und zu den 8,89kg da geht noch was  , ich denke mit den neuen Reifen von Maxxis und BOR teilen usw. werde ich 2012 mit bischen Glück 8,5kg haben.

:

Aber hey mal ganz im Ernst, ich bin bis Letztes Jahr noch mit so einem alten 11kg Bomber die Bundesligarennen gefahren und habe bei der DM den 35. Platz eingefahren , wie auch das ein oder andere Flash hinter mir gelassen  . Gewicht bringt Vorteile ist aber nicht alles, jedoch motiviert es und gibt am Ende ggf. die entscheiden Sec. besonders merkt ich das bei den BL-Sprintrennen.


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2011)

Hier geht's aber doch eher um das Gegenteil von Sprintrennen, oder? 

Wenn du bei nem 24er mit nem Stahlbike, ohne Federung und Schaltung unterwegs bist, kriegst du so viel Schulterklopfen und Anerkennung, dass du immer wieder noch irgendwo ein Paar Körner findest, die dich noch ne Runde weiter bringen 

Noch'n Tip: Immer schön freundlich zu den Zuschauern sein, dann "tragen" auch die dich ein Stück...


----------



## Cornells (17. Dezember 2011)

Am Ring braucht es auf jeden Fall *kein* Fully!!! Die Strecke ist technisch sehr easy zu fahren und es geht über ein drittel über Asphalt! 
Am Ring kostet der Wechsel keine Zeit, da man im gesamten Bereich des Fahrerlagers wechseln kann und es keine bestimmte zone gibt für die man extra die strecke verlassen muss!
WIr haben 2011 am Ring unserer erstes 24H Rennen gehabt, sind als 4er Mixed gestartet und haben es prompt in die Top 10 aller 4er Teams geschafft! 
Wir haben bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit nach jeder Runde gewechselt und sind dann auf 2 Runden umgestiegen, damit man zumindest kurz zur Ruhe kommen konnte! 
Im Rückblick würde ich sagen, das es uns auch gut getan hätte durch die nacht 2 2er teams zu bilden die dann 2 - 3 stunden durchziehen und die anderen sich nochmal erholen können! Die Taktik sollte aber vorher klar abgesprochen sein, damit sich jeder darauf einstellen kann! 

Ich freue mich auch schon auf den Ring 2012, dieses Jahr dann im 2er Team, mal sehen was wir da so reißen können? 

Wollte vorher vieleich noch ein 12h Rennen Solo fahren! Habt ihr da Tipps für gute Veranstaltungen? 

Greetz


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Dezember 2011)

Welche Reifen habt ihr genutzt ? 

Darf man die Strecke mit einem Cyclocrosser fahren ?


----------



## lone_wolf (17. Dezember 2011)

Steht im Reglement - also kein cyclo crosser.

Am www.aktivsee.de bei Osnabrück allerdings gibt's Anfang Juni ein 24h Rennen mit separater CX Wertung - und Startplätze wären noch zu haben.

24h CX als Solofahrer ist aber nur etwas für die ganz, ganz Harten...


----------



## Sebastian_2000 (21. Februar 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier nun auch mal ein. Auch, wenn es schon ein paar Jahre her ist, dass Ihr euch ausgetauscht habt möchte ich euch jetzt noch ein YouTube Video von mir zum Thema 24h MTB Rennen und was meine Tipps für ein erfolgreiches Rennen sind an die Hand geben. 
Ich hoffe ich kann damit ein bisschen Licht ins dunkel bringen 






Schöne Grüße


----------

